

Google’s China move: don’t be played - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Googles-China-move-dont-be-played.aspx

======
mattiss
Exactly. Google is a publicly held corporation, the board is required by law
to operate in the best interests of Google.

If keeping Google.cn would make Google a more profitable business, they would
keep it. Granted the board can justify just about anything it does so it is
not out of the realm of possibility that this is strictly based on morals. It
just isn't likely.

~~~
jacquesm
You have to give them credit though for getting this much mileage out of it in
the 'do no evil' department. I've never seen a more postive PR move before in
my life.

First do something reasonably bad, then do an about face and come off like you
smell of roses.

Impressive!

~~~
mwsherman
hee hee, so true

